# Already make 100K a year, is it moral to uber?



## Anm_99 (Sep 18, 2016)

My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.

I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Make sure you only drive the 1am - 3 am hours for the full uber experience.


----------



## babaganoosh (Jun 6, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity,


Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

It's not very difficult to estimate whether your boyfriend will significantly affect the supply of uber trips. 

I recommend starting with a clear picture of the math involved in your question. You may discover that your situation isn't significant enough to warrant an ethical dilemma.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I think you are right with this statement. There truly are drivers that really need this income, and with so many new drivers it is taking away from them bit by bit.

So my opinion, he doesn't need the money, don't drive. Leave it to the person who struggles to put food are their table.


----------



## WillDriveForFood (Aug 28, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm guessing the moral argument is just a guilt trip because you don't want him to do it at all.

Don't worry about it. People have different ways of blowing off steam after having to deal with everyone else's petty BS all day. Some people drink, some people hang out at strip clubs. He's probably looking for an outlet that's just a bit subversive. Could be a lot worse.

I probably wouldn't do it in the fancy Jeep, but that's me.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

It is never immoral to do give an honest day's work. Don't fall prey to classism -- the modern trend of shaming those who are well off.

Regardless, be very generous with your excess, giving a few thousands dollars to the best-rated charities every year, especially those who directly help people who legitimately cannot put food on the table or a roof over their heads.

Never out of guilt, though -- always out of the goodness of your heart. But as long as you are using your gifts wisely, you should never feel guilty.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Another thing to consider is retirement.

Are you saving a few thousand dollars per year for retirement? There's nothing immoral about taking care of yourself, instead of relying on the government or your kids. If you aren't saving, think about putting all your ride-sharing revenue into a Roth IRA.

It's certainly less of a moral gray area than buying nice cars and taking lavish vacations.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


If you want to Uber,you should Uber.
Management is Immoral at Uber.
You are not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> It's not very difficult to estimate whether your boyfriend will significantly affect the supply of uber trips.
> 
> I recommend starting with a clear picture of the math involved in your question. You may discover that your situation isn't significant enough to warrant an ethical dilemma.


Uber makes a good tax write off.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

umm this has to be a joke just do whatever you want. its not going to hurt anybody


----------



## Anm_99 (Sep 18, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> It's not very difficult to estimate whether your boyfriend will significantly affect the supply of uber trips.
> 
> I recommend starting with a clear picture of the math involved in your question. You may discover that your situation isn't significant enough to warrant an ethical dilemma.


Thanks for your response! That's a great point, a few rides a week likely won't cause a huge dilemma. However, just to be devils advocate; if many people felt this way and used uber to make an extra $50 here and there, it could potentially do significant damage.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Someone has a side piece.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't be this open with your pax. $155k combined yearly makes you guys a good target. Just hope we don't read a thread in a couple months that says "Uber hobbiest held at gun point".


----------



## Anm_99 (Sep 18, 2016)

renbutler said:


> It is never immoral to do give an honest day's work. Don't fall prey to classism -- the modern trend of shaming those who are well off.
> 
> Regardless, be very generous with your excess, giving a few thousands dollars to the best-rated charities every year, especially those who directly help people who legitimately cannot put food on the table or a roof over their heads.
> 
> Never out of guilt, though -- always out of the goodness of your heart. But as long as you are using your gifts wisely, you should never feel guilty.


I really love your response, thanks. I think it's time we budget out charitable donations...something we often talk about doing but haven't put in action. If we were giving back as it fit in our budget, his ubering on the side wouldn't at all strike me as greedy.


----------



## Anm_99 (Sep 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't be this open with your pax. $155k combined yearly makes you guys a good target. Just hope we don't read a thread in a couple months that says "Uber hobbiest held at gun point".


Hahha, that would obv. be a bad idea


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I also have a college degree and a six figure income, and I drive a couple of nights a week. 

Is it moral? I don't know, are you receiving pay for serving another person? Are you providing someone with something they want in exchange for something you want, on mutually agreed terms? That's what makes a business transaction moral. No one is owed the exclusive right to do a job in this country.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Uber needs drivers, especially drivers that want to drive versus need to drive. Wait times for riders are still too long and hence a need for a lot more drivers. And he will for sure get an experience on humanity. I have met only two people, one young man and one woman, that I thought, everything about them is what is good to be human; the rest, makes you ashamed. It is an experience that everyone should partake, just like everyone should be a waiter. So let him do it. And here is some unsolicited advice/personal comments: I am in same situation as you, do not need this job, but I personally just love it. I am in finance, sit behind a computer all day, day ends, take care of the kids, spend time with wife, and everyone goes to bed around 9:30pm. Now I have a choice to make, watch tv, play video games, or do uber. I do uber, better time spent making some extra cash. Now, he will say same thing as I was saying my first three days, what the heck am I doing this for, my time is worth a lot more than $20 or $3.75 after 20 mins driving, and he will want to quit. Which, I almost did, has it not for the 100 rides for 1k bonus. He will then just have to set goals, to overcome the fact that it pays less than his day job, and driving selfish-unappreciative strangers. I made a goal of five trips a night. After a week, I got used to this gig, and now; I can't stop driving at 4am. Most important though, make sure this does not take time away from you two, already working full time and doing this, will take time away from you and you need to be ok with it. I do nights as it has the least impact on family. But, I see my health going bad due to lack of sleep, I only sleep 4 hours a day. I try to catch up on weekends. Oh, another item, people joke about getting away from you, lol, sure I joke with pax, yeah, perfect gig to get away from screaming kids and wife; but, he will be busy driving and worrying about drunk people not vomiting in his car. Don't misunderstand me, this gig does give him an opportunity to be bad boyfriend/husband, but if you don't trust him, then that is a different thread for you.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

I dont think a big engine Jeep Wrangler will make a money off uber though


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't see any harm in trying it a few times. Remember it's barely minimum wage so he'll either get bored or frustrated quickly. Or start sleeping with drunk woman from the bars.
Either way, there's no commitment. Anyone can quit Uber at any time. First week, First month, after they've had enough people vomit in their car, after driving someone to a drug deal, after transporting hookers. Or Uber can deactivate drivers at any time for inappropriate behavior, bad ratings, bad driving. I recommend a dash camera for protection and entertainment.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> I have met only two people, one young man and one woman, that I thought, everything about them is what is good to be human; the rest, makes you ashamed. It is an experience that everyone should partake, just like everyone should be a waiter. So let him do it.


Agree 100%
If PAX had to drive they'd act differently, if all Americans had to do a year of service (military/community/religious/etc) after highschool, this country would be a better place. If everyone had that experience our PAX would be better.


drexl_s said:


> I am in same situation as you, do not need this job, but I personally just love it. I am in finance, sit behind a computer all day, day ends, take care of the kids, spend time with wife, and everyone goes to bed around 9:30pm. Now I have a choice to make, watch tv, play video games, or do uber. I do uber, better time spent making some extra cash.


I'm in a Similar yet different situation. Disability check is NEVER dependable or enough, which is frustrating because I paid my premiums to that company for a LONG TIME! But we are broke and when the family is in bed, I can choose to play woe is me, or go out and make a few bucks and watch idiots for entertainment.


drexl_s said:


> Don't misunderstand me, this gig does give him an opportunity to be bad boyfriend/husband, but if you don't trust him, then that is a different thread for you.


I hinted to that as well, LOL 
If you got money, and Uber can somedays be a loss, what ya out driving for 
Uber has a dark side


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

He should not refuse tips because he is a hobbyist.
He should not act like that $3.20 adds up to buy that wrangler and makes bank from Uber. 
Whatever he does, it is his right to do. But when you are a driver, you cannot act like a hobbyist. He should try to make money. What he does with money is his moral decision. For example, I usually give away some of my cash tips to these panhandlers.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> He should not refuse tips because he is a hobbyist.
> He should not act like that $3.20 adds up to buy that wrangler and makes bank from Uber.
> Whatever he does, it is his right to do. But when you are a driver, you cannot act like a hobbyist. He should try to make money. What he does with money is his moral decision. For example, I usually give away some of my cash tips to these panhandlers.


Agree 100%
Never act like you're rich, or Uber pays enough. Be humble, majority of drivers are struggling to educate riders that they need tips, and Uber is under minimum wage, but they got trapped by the fancy Uber propaganda.

I still have the waters and crackers. I give those out to pan handler's. Unless my wife and kids ate all of them, but it's a tax deductible business expense. I can't afford to give away tips, and most of those pan handler's are making more money than us!


----------



## Anm_99 (Sep 18, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Uber needs drivers, especially drivers that want to drive versus need to drive. Wait times for riders are still too long and hence a need for a lot more drivers. And he will for sure get an experience on humanity. I have met only two people, one young man and one woman, that I thought, everything about them is what is good to be human; the rest, makes you ashamed. It is an experience that everyone should partake, just like everyone should be a waiter. So let him do it. And here is some unsolicited advice/personal comments: I am in same situation as you, do not need this job, but I personally just love it. I am in finance, sit behind a computer all day, day ends, take care of the kids, spend time with wife, and everyone goes to bed around 9:30pm. Now I have a choice to make, watch tv, play video games, or do uber. I do uber, better time spent making some extra cash. Now, he will say same thing as I was saying my first three days, what the heck am I doing this for, my time is worth a lot more than $20 or $3.75 after 20 mins driving, and he will want to quit. Which, I almost did, has it not for the 100 rides for 1k bonus. He will then just have to set goals, to overcome the fact that it pays less than his day job, and driving selfish-unappreciative strangers. I made a goal of five trips a night. After a week, I got used to this gig, and now; I can't stop driving at 4am. Most important though, make sure this does not take time away from you two, already working full time and doing this, will take time away from you and you need to be ok with it. I do nights as it has the least impact on family. But, I see my health going bad due to lack of sleep, I only sleep 4 hours a day. I try to catch up on weekends. Oh, another item, people joke about getting away from you, lol, sure I joke with pax, yeah, perfect gig to get away from screaming kids and wife; but, he will be busy driving and worrying about drunk people not vomiting in his car. Don't misunderstand me, this gig does give him an opportunity to be bad boyfriend/husband, but if you don't trust him, then that is a different thread for you.


All good stuff, thanks. I trust him for sure, he's not the dishonest type. If he really needed to go get ass on the side then he wouldn't need to use uber as an excuse - he travels out of state several times a month for work. It's nice to hear your side of it and your life working full time - we have great communication and no kids, i.e. Lots of extra time, so I don't worry that ubering would hit our relationship at all but it's good to be aware.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I still have the waters and crackers. I give those out to pan handler's. Unless my wife and kids ate all of them, but it's a tax deductible business expense. I can't afford to give away tips, and most of those pan handler's are making more money than us!


The best way to ensure panhandling is to keep giving to panhandlers.

My wife and I give exclusively to charities who ensure that the neediest folks get fed, and who lift them out of their situation instead of perpetuating their poverty.


----------



## Anm_99 (Sep 18, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I don't see any harm in trying it a few times. Remember it's barely minimum wage so he'll either get bored or frustrated quickly. Or start sleeping with drunk woman from the bars.
> Either way, there's no commitment. Anyone can quit Uber at any time. First week, First month, after they've had enough people vomit in their car, after driving someone to a drug deal, after transporting hookers. Or Uber can deactivate drivers at any time for inappropriate behavior, bad ratings, bad driving. I recommend a dash camera for protection and entertainment.


Dang I didn't even think about the shit you drivers must go through. Always being on the other side I tip my drivers as often as possible and have always given top ratings. I forgot that the general public are big pieces of donkey shit. Maybe night driving not such a good idea.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The truth is, Some girl is going to try rape him then claim sexual assault if he turns her down.

I'm ugly as sin. I still get invited out for drinks /in for nightcap/ threesomes with married couples {this one was last night} & straight up molested by girls I would never have a chance with.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I am decent looking enough, but I haven't had to deal with those things.

I am glad that all the horrible stories I see on this board don't seem to happen around here. And, yes, I am sure some of them are made up.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

a) If they think you have money, the odds of you being hit on go up.
b) Drivers average 2 miles per paid mile (no pay to go pick up passenger, none to get back from their destination). That is $1.08 per paid mile in expenses per the IRS, yet drivers are not paid that much. Shills on this forum will quickly attack this statement claiming expenses aren't that high and they will offer NO PROOF of their statements other than: "My Aunt Fannie's paperboy knew a man who operated his car for 7 years without needing gas or maintenance or depreciation". In short, they are full of it liars.
c) Umm, yeah...he likely has a side piece. Why would you risk being mugged, car jacked, people vomiting/damaging your car if you don't need the money?


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Regardless, be very generous with your excess


We are blessed, to be blessings to other. So morally no, there is no problem with him filling his curiosity and earning income while doing it, unless his motive is truly only money.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> NO PROOF


We're waiting on your proof actually.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> My Aunt Fannie's paperboy knew a man who operated his car for 7 years without needing gas or maintenance or depreciation". In short, they are full of it


Oh this exaggeration must be your proof. Great argument dude lol


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

DrivingStPete said:


> We're waiting on your proof actually.


 My proof is that the IRS constantly studies expenses and has arrived at this expense after considering depreciation, maintenance and gas. Disputers do nothing but yank figures out of their butt.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh so you're using something extremely generic to tell individuals what their costs are, then using an exaggeration to support your point. 

Yet you claim others have no proof, when in fact, you have no proof, per your own statement.


----------



## UbOn (Jun 28, 2016)

Tell him to go ahead and do it. I'm making significantly less then him on my daily job, but to me, this is a side gig for vacation, debts, and savings money. Not life changing money but a nice little side income.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

UbOn said:


> Tell him to go ahead and do it. I'm making significantly less then him on my daily job, but to me, this is a side gig for vacation, debts, and savings money. Not life changing money but a nice little side income.


 As it is for most drivers.


----------



## UbOn (Jun 28, 2016)

DrivingStPete said:


> As it is for most drivers.


A lot of drivers actually do this full time


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

There are plenty of ways to make some money on the side; Ubering would seem to be one of the least lucrative choices. But people love the extremely low barrier to entry and the flexibility. There's no "moral" problem associated with displacing others who drive. It's a rat race after all. I think the bigger morality issue is this: By driving their jobs, you are participating with and supporting a company that is crooked, abusive and slimy. If you use Uber as a passenger, you're also supporting their scam. Avoid it if you can. Some people need to drive for them, and cannot avoid it. You, as they say, have options. Try to support your local pro independent driver if you can.


----------



## Space (Sep 9, 2016)

Let the man drive, stop being his mother. Morally responsible lol, no wonder he's the breadwinner.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


Considering that Uber has a trip log that shows beginning point, route taken, end point, pick up times, drop off times and trip duration, all that she would need is to demand to see his trip log. GF made a joke about that one time. I pulled up my UberX log, opened another window and pulled up my Uber Taxi log, opened a third window to show the e-Mails that my cab company sends me that show meter on, meter off times as well as fare collected.

Before the days of wireless telephones' being proliferate, anyone who wanted to get hold of a driver used to call the cab company and leave a message for Driver__________, call home, call your sister, call XXX-XXXX. Often, a wife called several times during a shift if a driver did not call home. Sometimes, the driver was fooling around. He would try to tell his wife he got a really long trip. More than one wife asked to see the money (this was back before people paid cab fares with plastic)



tohunt4me said:


> If you want to Uber,you should Uber.


^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



dnlbaboof said:


> just do whatever you want. its not going to hurt anybody


or, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Beur said:


> Someone has a side piece.


All that she need do is ask to see his trip logs. If there is a block of time for which he can not account, she can ask questions. One thing about computers, touch screens, GPS and keyboards is that they leave tracks.



Anm_99 said:


> All good stuff, thanks. I trust him for sure, he's not the dishonest type. If he really needed to go get ass on the side then he wouldn't need to use uber as an excuse - he travels out of state several times a month for work.


You can ask to see his trip logs. GF made a joke about it one time, so I pulled up mine from several sources.



renbutler said:


> I am sure some of them are made up.


If _*Letters to Penthouse*_ will not print it, they can post it somewhere on the internet.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to UberPeople Anm_99. Your boyfriend is already despised by many other drivers who do this gig for financial necessity, rather than curiosity or "fun" hobby...if you want to call it that.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I would try my hand at football you got hands like quaterback


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> b) Drivers average 2 miles per paid mile (no pay to go pick up passenger, none to get back from their destination). That is $1.08 per paid mile in expenses per the IRS, yet drivers are not paid that much. Shills on this forum will quickly attack this statement claiming expenses aren't that high and they will offer NO PROOF of their statements other than: "My Aunt Fannie's paperboy knew a man who operated his car for 7 years without needing gas or maintenance or depreciation". In short, they are full of it liars.


This is hilarious, but not for the reasons you intended.

Hard numbers have been shared _ad nauseum_. The only problem is that you disagreed with them.

Only an idiot would believe that the 54-cent average applies to _every single car owned by every single person in every situation. _I mean, you would be laughed out of any fourth-grade class if didn't understand how ridiculous this is.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> My proof is that the IRS constantly studies expenses and has arrived at this expense after considering depreciation, maintenance and gas. Disputers do nothing but yank figures out of their butt.


Average.

I mean, you do know what the word means, right?

I'm starting to think you don't.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


It's stupid. You have too much to lose.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> Hahha, that would obv. be a bad idea


He should dress like a poor person trying to look good. That's how I have managed to grow up in a rough town, and I've only been robbed 3 times (and only lost $2.oo!!!)


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


Yeah but the app shows mileage/time activity, so this would be a pretty easy tell if he wasn't out driving.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's stupid. You have too much to lose.


^ THIS. If you're in a state where as an independent contractor you are at risk for your businesses liabilities (i.e. being a driver).

To answer the questions:
OK, so: Morally, there's two prongs on this: 1) Affecting the driver pool, which you identified, and 2) environmental impact. A Wrangler isn't as sound environmentally compared to other vehicles.

Outside of morals, personally: one bad incident and it's game over for insurance/etc. with heavy liabilities.

Psychologically: With that salary, unless he's pretty strong-headed internally, he also WILL NOT APPRECIATE being treated as subservient. Subservient? Yes. I say this only because on Uber (mostly), he won't always be treated as a peer to the passenger -- he is considered their mode of transportation. The presumption of class difference and even worth of human value is noticeable with some of the more pompous passengers, and he'll encounter them. You can't easily put a passenger in his or her place to counterargue this entitlement or sense of superiority -- they hired you to drive them, and you're nothing special to them."The customer is always right".

However, if he wants some cheap kicks driving around, he should Lyft as the passenger pool is more talkative, less uptight and less likely to zone off with a smartphone as you drive them. There's less "class difference" built into Lyft versus Uber's corporate mentality.

Unless you need extra money, then instead of driving Uber, you guys could collectively get involved with volunteering and use your time more wisely. There's no special heroism in driving home drunks, as so many other drivers already do this.

Lastly, if he is well-known professionally, he may need to consider an explanatory reason why he's driving if his boss gets in his Uber or Lyft. The usual reason is "money" and so, if so, then that may trigger A) a "silent" question on money management in your household or B) a reduced opportunity for salary re-negotiations since he's been outed as having a side-job.

The rides are usually so short that networking opportunities are likely rare, and the driver-passenger barrier may be large as passengers see drivers as simply a way to get from A to B. (Then again, I usually drive the drunkos around -- he probably would be doing this too.)

I agree with everyone who recommends not mentioning your salaries to prevent any risk of extortion and I'd add to recommend not mentioning your "day job" if it's corporate.

Write back for more.

Some of the discussion items I brought up above are the considerations I think about in relevance to this side job I engage in as a driver.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

WillDriveForFood said:


> Don't worry about it. People have different ways of blowing off steam after having to deal with everyone else's petty BS all day. Some people drink, some people hang out at strip clubs. He's probably looking for an outlet ... I probably wouldn't do it in the fancy Jeep, but that's me.


Agree on both ends. "Playing taxi" during the drunk hours provides some unique experiences, to say the least.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Since when was driving a question of morality?
Henry Ford said, "We are here for experience... he who has gathered this wealth is well equipped for life."


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Anm_99 - Well one thing for certain...you will never look at Uber drivers the same way after posting this question on here. lol

First two replies from masked men; at least 3 or 4 arguments over who knows what; many warning you that your sig other probably has _ulterior motives; _told you have football hands....etc.

Anyhoo, welcome to UP and best of luck to you and your _maybe future_ Uber driving BF.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> I'm ugly as sin. I still get invited out for drinks /in for nightcap/ threesomes with married couples {this one was last night} & straight up molested by girls I would never have a chance with.


Would there be an opening for a "relief" driver with you?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Anm_99 - Well one thing for certain...you will never look at Uber drivers the same way after posting this question on here. lol
> 
> First two replies from masked men; at least 3 or 4 arguments over who knows what; many warning you that your sig other probably has _ulterior motives; _told you have football hands....etc.
> 
> Anyhoo, welcome to UP and best of luck to you and your _maybe future_ Uber driving BF.


Laughed way too hard after reading that.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

It's a job like any other and as long as he approaches it as such things will be fine and he'll learn what it is really like for drivers who do it because they need the money. If he's acting like he doesn't need the money or that he's making a killing at it then he wont see what the true picture is of driving. It's a job and as far as morals go he only has what he brings with him. He just needs to be himself. A job is a job no matter why you do it but how you do it is what makes the big difference.


----------



## jamesc ohare (Sep 19, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Another thing to consider is retirement.
> 
> Are you saving a few thousand dollars per year for retirement? There's nothing immoral about taking care of yourself, instead of relying on the government or your kids. If you aren't saving, think about putting all your ride-sharing revenue into a Roth IRA.
> 
> It's certainly less of a moral gray area than buying nice cars and taking lavish vacations.


Agreed. And good idea about the IRA (or 401(k)).

But those of us who retired from great careers (i.e. an airline pilot) and have great pensions can afford to buy nice cars and take a "lavish" vacation or two each year. But still drive for Uber if we wish. Last year I used part of my Uber earnings to take the wife to Italy for two weeks. I also gave a nice donation to our local meals-on-wheels orginization.

OBTW, I bought the nice car (a used 2013 Mercedes E-350) to Drive UberBlack. It cost less than a new Honda Accord.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

jamesc ohare said:


> Agreed. And good idea about the IRA (or 401(k)).
> 
> But those of us who retired from great careers (i.e. an airline pilot) and have great pensions can afford to buy nice cars and take a "lavish" vacation or two each year. But still drive for Uber if we wish. Last year I used part of my Uber earnings to take the wife to Italy for two weeks. I also gave a nice donation to our local meals-on-wheels orginization.


Completely fair point. If you are generous with your time and money, and you aren't going into significant debt or failing to save for retirement, there's nothing wrong with having some nice things too.

If I won several hundred thousand dollars and didn't _have to_ work anymore, I'd probably still do something gainful -- but probably a lot less of it. And probably not Uber.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

jamesc ohare said:


> Agreed. And good idea about the IRA (or 401(k)).
> 
> But those of us who retired from great careers (i.e. an airline pilot) and have great pensions can afford to buy nice cars and take a "lavish" vacation or two each year. But still drive for Uber if we wish. Last year I used part of my Uber earnings to take the wife to Italy for two weeks. I also gave a nice donation to our local meals-on-wheels orginization.
> 
> OBTW, I bought the nice car (a used 2013 Mercedes E-350) to Drive UberBlack. It cost less than a new Honda Accord.


BAM! And thanks for getting me there safely on one of your flights...pretty sure we probably shared air somewhere over the decades.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

People will hide their drinks; drink in the jeep and stash the empties behind the drivers seat where he cant see them. Does he mind open containers and a puker from time to time? Is he a road warrior? How is he at self defense? Can he keep control of his vehicle and kick people to the curb when they need it? Can he handle a recently released convict sitting behind him pissed that the "baby-mama" won't let him see his kids? It's all part of the Uber experience and it does get exciting from time to time so I say keep the life insurance paid up and get him out on the road. Uber on!


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> The truth is, Some girl is going to try rape him then claim sexual assault if he turns her down.
> 
> I'm ugly as sin. I still get invited out for drinks /in for nightcap/ threesomes with married couples {this one was last night} & straight up molested by girls I would never have a chance with.


Lol yeah, I tell any single friends of mine to start driving this weekend! Honestly, where we're all these women before I met my wife.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

I hope you trust him, because this is a perfect cover for an affair, just saying.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

Go for it! You can even become a millionaire driving Uber! 

The key is to start with over $1,000,000,000.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

i stopped reading after


Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend..


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum.
1) Your first thing to do is to read on this forum, notes for new drivers: https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-for-new-drivers.99316/
2) You have to protect your assets, money etc. With Uber or Lyft, all your assets are at risk. Their insurance is shady.
3) Do more research. >> go to the top right <SEARCH> type your topic.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Unlicensed uninsured unprofessional uber drivers stole from taxi drivers then wealthy drivers should steal from poor drivers.

Listen up, driving cab is not glamorous or rewarding. It's degrading and not profitable. It's also bad for the health.

Unless the bf is getting free money it makes no sense to work for fun as a garbage man er I mean uber driver. 

It's quite common for taxi drivers to cheat on their loved ones while "working". And taxi is a great way to know all the loose women in town. Especially if driving late night.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Listen up, driving cab is not glamorous or rewarding. It's degrading and not profitable.


Anybody who fails at any business venture naturally feels this way, willfully ignoring those who do not fail at the same venture.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

mikechch said:


> Lol yeah, I tell any single friends of mine to start driving this weekend! Honestly, where we're all these women before I met my wife.


Loose women love sitting next to the driver and making him drool. This goes double for married men and triple for wealthy ones


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Anybody who fails at any business venture naturally feels this way, willfully ignoring those who do not fail at the same venture.


Aren't you the guy driving around for the tax write off? In that case losing is actually winning. Lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Since when was driving a question of morality?
> Henry Ford said, "We are here for experience... he who has gathered this wealth is well equipped for life."


Ford was also pro Nazi.
You win some, you lose some.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Unlicensed uninsured unprofessional uber drivers stole from taxi drivers then wealthy drivers should steal from poor drivers.
> 
> Listen up, driving cab is not glamorous or rewarding. It's degrading and not profitable. It's also bad for the health.
> 
> ...


Totally this.
Why would a successful professional want to leave the woman he loves after working a full time job, just to turn his car into a toilet for almost no money?
Hes got a sidepiece and wants an alibi to get out of the house, or else he read stories on THIS FORUM and thinks he's gonna Uber all night to get Some, Uber all night to get some, Uber all night to get lucky.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

jamesc ohare said:


> Agreed. And good idea about the IRA (or 401(k)).
> 
> But those of us who retired from great careers (i.e. an airline pilot) and have great pensions can afford to buy nice cars and take a "lavish" vacation or two each year. But still drive for Uber if we wish. Last year I used part of my Uber earnings to take the wife to Italy for two weeks. I also gave a nice donation to our local meals-on-wheels orginization.
> 
> OBTW, I bought the nice car (a used 2013 Mercedes E-350) to Drive UberBlack. It cost less than a new Honda Accord.


How often do you drive?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If he naturally doesn't like driving, there might be more to it.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Psshhhhhh.

I already make well over 100k per year not including my significant other, she dwarfs me by the way. Why come here rub it in uber x drivers face? These sort of posts piss me off, just a tad. He obviously has another girl on the side and needs to get away from you. So let him do it. Your husbands inferior driving skills will not hurt the uber vets that are on the roads day in and day out.
Please troll elsewhere.

155k and you want to rub that in uber drivers face? Hahaha. Someone needs attention.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Aren't you the guy driving around for the tax write off? In that case losing is actually winning. Lol.


Nope. You have confused me with somebody else.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Unlicensed uninsured unprofessional uber drivers stole from taxi drivers then wealthy drivers should steal from poor drivers.
> 
> Listen up, driving cab is not glamorous or rewarding. It's degrading and not profitable. It's also bad for the health.
> 
> ...


You would 'Like' this TwoFiddyMile ! lol


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

In the first grade when your teacher asked what do you want to be when you grow up mr butler? You said cab driver?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

The biggest advantage of it is that you can tuck a couple of hours in here and there any time you want. Instead of watching TV or playing video games, you can turn on your app and wait in your car to make a little money. Being I am into money, I find it a lot easier to do something productive than not.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Absolutely. That experience will be invaluable. Since you are out of the riders pool trying on driver's shoes will be a blessing for all future drivers you'll encounter and hopefully will help to alter your friends view of drivers as well. 
So it's a win-win - your boyfriend gets a new adventure and drivers get an understanding rider.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Red said:


> Absolutely. That experience will be invaluable. Since you are out of the riders pool trying on driver's shoes will be a blessing for all future drivers you'll encounter and hopefully will help to alter your friends view of drivers as well.
> So it's a win-win - your boyfriend gets a new adventure and drivers get an understanding rider.


Well said....well said.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

If you decide to do it, invest in a dash cam and have him spend a bunch of time here learning what to do and not to do. Your comfy lifestyle can be blown to pieces in a heartbeat, if you are not careful.

This is not something that you should do for kicks. Do it if you need the cash. If you are doing it for fun, you are probably just bored and should find a hobby instead.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> In the first grade when your teacher asked what do you want to be when you grow up mr butler? You said cab driver?


I'm a full-time professional writer. Have been for 18 years now. I drive Uber for about two hours a week, tops.

Thanks for your interest, but I think your snark backfired on you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I'm a full-time professional writer. Have been for 18 years now. I drive Uber for about two hours a week, tops.
> 
> Thanks for your interest, but I think your snark backfired on you.


Not certain LA Cabbie directed that at you...more an in general 'nobody plans on being a Taxi driver when they grow up' - but I could be wrong.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Not certain LA Cabbie directed that at you...more an in general 'nobody plans on being a Taxi driver when they grow up' - but I could be wrong.


Yes, of course, "mr butler" could refer to anybody.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

He should spend that extra time with you if possible. I doubt he's cheating because I'm sure your aware that you can look up his job history on his uber partner app. If he makes 6 figs why drive anyone around. I would say its a stupid idea.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> He should spend that extra time with you if possible. I doubt he's cheating because I'm sure your aware that you can look up his job history on his uber partner app. If he makes 6 figs why drive anyone around. I would say its a stupid idea.


Exactly- everyone should drop the assumption he's going to take an opportunity for a side woman. The hours on the road and earnings are trackable...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Yes, of course, "mr butler" could refer to anybody.


Ooooops! LOL


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


If I were you, I'd be far more worried about you earning only $55k compared with your boyfriend's 6 figure salary.

I think it very likely that he will come to resent you for your dinky paycheck. You know, he may think you're something of a dead weight. He'll probably start looking around for a replacement partner sooner or later - someone whom he feels more evenly matched with. Someone who will match him in his obviously faster-moving and larger career steps, rather than holding him back.

I also think that you're being a bit selfish. Do you have the right to cling onto such a high achiever in this way? Maybe you should be a little less ambitious, dear, and aim a little lower. Uber drivers can earn around $55k per year in decent markets. Maybe you should be the one trying a parallel move into driving? Or seek a more suitable mate for yourself among the pool of eligible bachelors who currently drive for Uber. Or both!

Just a few thoughts for you to mull over.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Really? You act as if uber is some social entitlement,
knock it off your thinking to much.

I have a day job and make great money at it. I UBER a few days a month. I'm not taking money from anyone. I'm working for it.

I started ubering because I hurt my knee and thought i was going to need surgery, I told my wife, (who is a stay at home mom), that we would blow through savings if I was off for too long, my knee got better, I didn't drive but kept getting emails to take my first trip, so I told my wife instead of watching tv and feeding my face that I would go try driving.

Its interesting to say the least, and I pick up 75% hot women 21 to 35 on average in the area I drive in.

Tell your man to come here we'll steer him in the right direction.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> He should spend that extra time with you if possible. I doubt he's cheating because I'm sure your aware that you can look up his job history on his uber partner app. If he makes 6 figs why drive anyone around. I would say its a stupid idea.


Whoe whoe whoe,

Your bro card is here by revoked, reason treason...


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Why doesn't your boyfriend, instead, get a life? Maybe get some hobbies, maybe do some traveling, maybe volunteer to help the needy, that sort of thing.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


I hate to say it....but babaganoosh might have hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Bullshit thread. Waste of internet


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

renbutler said:


> I'm a full-time professional writer. Have been for 18 years now. I drive Uber for about two hours a week, tops.
> 
> Thanks for your interest, but I think your snark backfired on you.


Excellent! You are like mr pilot. Already have a great income from something much better and doing uber on the side for fun money. I like it


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

4736353377384555736 said:


> Why doesn't your boyfriend, instead, get a life? Maybe get some hobbies, maybe do some traveling, maybe volunteer to help the needy, that sort of thing.


You just described uber. It's a hobby for some. You get to see places you never known existed. And do I really need to point out the third?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> You would 'Like' this TwoFiddyMile ! lol


Actually, running a cab company was an incredible aphrodisiac for some reason.
Women would learn I was "the boss" and I'd get all kinds of rainchecks and attention.
Thankfully, my life took a 180 when I sold the company.
Women can now sense my poverty and loss of power.
I get flirted with NOT.

Much better for the marriage.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

It is not immoral, but it is dangerous. make sure you have life insurance on him. That way you can make even more money.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Like many here have already called it: Either the BF wants an alibi and a great way to cheat OR this was hoax since the OP isn't responsive. Time to let this one die out...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Uber is on the radio 24/7 begging for more drivers to sign on to the service, I don't see where this is a moral concern at all.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If I were in charge of Uber marketing:
"Too lame to get a real hobby Johnny?
Come and Uber!
At Uber you'll meet girls.
At Uber you'll meet guys.

At Uber you'll eventually share microbes with your spouse!!!!".


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> Like many here have already called it: Either the BF wants an alibi and a great way to cheat OR this was hoax since the OP isn't responsive. Time to let this one die out...


I'm wondering if you guys have caused their relation to break down already.
Maybe now they "can't go on together with suspicious minds".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I'm wondering if you guys have caused their relation to break down already.
> Maybe now they "can't go on together with suspicious minds".


"Elvis: Live At The MGM Grand Hotel".
One of the best performance documentaries on film.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!





Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!





Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


 Your boyfriend is earning a respectful $100k income and is entertaining driving Uber on the side while you sit on your duff earning a lousy 55k.
YOU'RE the one that needs to pick it up and work a side job! Get off your lazy arse and do something to earn your keep! No wonder he's doing things to try to earn more. 
Or, maybe he really is out Ubering to meet a woman with higher earning potential. Can you blame him?!


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

You guys really have issue's calling her out for the amount of money that she makes compared to his. My wife makes more then I'll ever make because she's much smarter then I am and has her master's degree. Heck my own mother warned me about her being a gold digger! Like really mom it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Can't blame the OP for not posting again here - beats me why she set herself up for this in the first place.
Shoulda read up before she stuck her head up.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

WBdriving said:


> You guys really have issue's calling her out for the amount of money that she makes compared to his. My wife makes more then I'll ever make because she's much smarter then I am and has her master's degree. Heck my own mother warned me about her being a gold digger! Like really mom it doesn't work that way.


Well then the same can be applied here. This guy makes a lot more than this young lady does because he's smarter than she is. She had better step up her game.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like she's falling well behind, money-wise.
As suggested elsewhere on this thread, she should sign up to drive X, so she can earn "life changing money".


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Some people like to fish. I like to Uber. It can be a hobby like anything else. Another driver's not going to affect the supply at all.


----------



## Barbj379 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler


The answer is no because he's *not eligible with that vehicle*. He may want to use another vehicle instead?


----------



## Dan Lyft (Sep 8, 2015)

You are being selfish. He is free to work and receive payment for that work if he so chooses. No driver has the right to select who can drive based on their income level. You are in the same boat, be happy for him that he is doing something he is interested in and bringing more money to your household. Celebrate who your boyfriend is as long he still makes ample time for you. If you don't, you may find yourself alone.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber makes a good tax write off.


And here we have why I do it.
I'm in the top tax bracket. A few trips a month on Uber and suddenly I have some very significant tax write offs.
Garage, insurance, gas, repairs, etc.

As for not being moral. How can working not be moral? 
If you want to torture yourself, any job you do removes work from the collective. Do you rack yourself with guilt during your 55K job?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> And here we have why I do it.
> I'm in the top tax bracket. A few trips a month on Uber and suddenly I have some very significant tax write offs.
> Garage, insurance, gas, repairs, etc.


I understand taking the tax write-off if you turn a deficit, but I don't advise in favor of _intentionally_ turning a deficit for a write-off.

Now that I work only surge and profitable XL rides, I will actually turn a taxable profit in 2016. I don't mind owing taxes because it means I was successful with my self-employment efforts.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

I, as well as other Uber drivers I know, make well over six figures in their day jobs. Given the ability to write off your mileage, a large portion of my earnings for Uber can be seen as tax free. besides I enjoy it and it relaxes me. I don't feel guilty about it at all. I love to drive, and meet people in different walks of life, I learn different neighborhood and towns...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Hobbyists ruin it for The Grinders...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

... and vice versa.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


He should give it a go. I am one of those who does not need to do Uber, although not rich, I am far from struggling to pay bills and have always been a part time driver. I think its good to get out in the world and try different things whether than being in your little circle. Plus you will learn first hand why even just a $2 tip can be so important. I never tipped on Uber until I became a driver. I felt like there was no need like Uber said.

If he is doing this in bad weather, because you guys have a jeep wrangler, that is great. In times of increment weather, many people are somewhat stranded since cars can not pass, and in cities like mine (Houston) public transportation has never really been a valid option, unless you are traveling in a straight line, so morally that is right. In really bad weather, Uber also limits the surge, so he is no taking advantage as some might say. At this point you are not taking rides from anybody.

There is plenty of demand to go around. If he waits at home, he is not taking away from anybody at all. If he hangs out in a Uber area with a bunch of others, than yes, that could be seen as him taking that away, but it would be foolish for him not to try and maximize his profit.

I never understood why someone would be mad about a S.O. taking up a part time job. Too many times I have seen relationships fail because while the person may be nice, they are too lazy to hold down a job. Its good to be with someone who works hard. Another part time gig could cost a lot of time between yall, but considering how flexible Uber is, there should be no reason why you feel your time with him is affected. Remember, too much time together is just as bad as too little time together. Anyone thinking different is in fairy tale land.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> You just described uber. It's a hobby for some. You get to see places you never known existed. And do I really need to point out the third?


That's just sick. It's like me going to work picking strawberries in the fields as a "hobby." How would the other farm hands -- whose lives depend on the job -- view me?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

4736353377384555736 said:


> That's just sick. It's like me going to work picking strawberries in the fields as a "hobby." How would the other farm hands -- whose lives depend on the job -- view me?


I concur.
You and I are in the minority here.
Apparently, it's ok to get your kicks on route 66 by Ubering.

I think you're on to something tho.
Gonna start a Upper Middle Class Migrant Worker app...


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

I think that if money isn't an issue, there should be other things your boyfriend can do to kill his curiosity about Uber. Maybe he can spend his time on this forum and read the countless threads drivers have posted regarding both Uber and Lyft. 

If it were me, I could think up a ton of things I'd rather do than driver Uber for the curiosity's sake. Spend quality time with family. Take a much needed vacation to Cabo or maybe Cancun (it's been a while for me and my goal is to make this trip happen next year). Maybe join a gym and spend a few hours working off the extra driving pounds I've gain. Just a few things I'd look into.

This gig will suck the life out of you unfortunately regardless of how cheery your disposition is. I remember years ago while going through an orientation for coaches, it was stated that you'll have to give five positive reinforcements for every single negative criticism you give. And with Uber/Lyft it's the same thing. All passengers are not bad, but for whatever reason, it's the bad ones that tend to stick to memory the most. What you guys end up doing is strictly up to you though, but since you were looking for some advice, I thought I'd give my two cents.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, I would say we don't have an issue here, Wranglers are not eligible.... Now if he buys a second car, or says he will trade his wrangler in so he can drive... then that's another story.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

eman1122 said:


> I think that if money isn't an issue, there should be other things your boyfriend can do to kill his curiosity about Uber. Maybe he can spend his time on this forum and read the countless threads drivers have posted regarding both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> If it were me, I could think up a ton of things I'd rather do than driver Uber for the curiosity's sake. Spend quality time with family. Take a much needed vacation to Cabo or maybe Cancun (it's been a while for me and my goal is to make this trip happen next year). Maybe join a gym and spend a few hours working off the extra driving pounds I've gain. Just a few things I'd look into.
> 
> This gig will suck the life out of you unfortunately regardless of how cheery your disposition is. I remember years ago while going through an orientation for coaches, it was stated that you'll have to give five positive reinforcements for every single negative criticism you give. And with Uber/Lyft it's the same thing. All passengers are not bad, but for whatever reason, it's the bad ones that tend to stick to memory the most. What you guys end up doing is strictly up to you though, but since you were looking for some advice, I thought I'd give my two cents.


I thought about this, everything you mention except spend time with family, costs you money. UBER makes you money, albeit small...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Roy1969 said:


> Well, I would say we don't have an issue here, Wranglers are not eligible.... Now if he buys a second car, or says he will trade his wrangler in so he can drive... then that's another story.


Buy a Bentley to do UberX.
Cure the liberal guilt!


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

please make sure he has the proper insurance. some states require much more than uber leads you to believe. the proper insurance will be commercial insurance SPECIFICALLY FOR TAKING PASSENGERS FOR HIRE. this ins typically costs 3 or 4 or more times what your family car ins coasts. if he gets in an accident that's his fault your passenger may sue you as well as uber and your ins company. your ins company may drop you from their policy and other ins companies will probably refuse to insure him too. think about this. its hugely important.


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Roy1969 said:


> I thought about this, everything you mention except spend time with family, costs you money. UBER makes you money, albeit small...


I was speaking in the context of what the OP was stating. She didn't state that driving Uber was a necessity. Based on that information, there are other things well worth investing your time in than driving for curiosity's sake.


----------



## Larry30040 (Sep 4, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


you can drive a jeep wrangler for uberx? you mean an Unlimited right? .. 4 doors? ... you'll never make any money on that kind of mileage and wear though... plus I love my jeep too but I wouldn't use it for uber... uber doesn't pay more for bad weather either...


----------



## ChevyVolt (Jul 4, 2016)

You make that kind of money and spend the precious moments of your cushy easy, steak eating lives taking jobs away from desperate people trying to feed their childten? 

I curse you. May the heavens rain the worst imaginable, unspeakable nightmares on you and your selfish , greedy kin now and forever!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> get your kicks on route 66


Wouldn't mind the royalties Bobby Troup garnered from those lyrics over the years.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

4736353377384555736 said:


> It's like me going to work picking strawberries in the fields as a "hobby." How would the other farm hands -- whose lives depend on the job -- view me?


Unreleased Beatles track from the vault: "Strawberry Fields for Uber"?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

He might be wanting to stay away from you and this might be a good way to express himself to you.

Go see a counsellor is my 2 cents


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Wondering if his Uber driving is tax minimisation related on his $100k a year.
Will soon be if running a Jeep for Uber.

Her $55k a year isn't so bad, & if he's going to be out Ubering:
"I wonder f you're lonesome tonight?"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I knew a guy at ITOA Taxi in Boston who drove a cab, who had a robust trust fund.
They called him "Dirty Arthur".
A nickname like that should need no explanation.
Consummate gambler.
Once in a while his Butler would track him down and give him things like his Brooks Brothers wardrobe, pay his rooming house a year in advance, pay the diner where he ate a year in advance, pay his cab garage a year in advance etc...
I'm guessing the family was grateful he found a vocation.
Dirty Arthur was certifiable.


----------



## Jidnum (Sep 10, 2016)

why drive out of curiosity? That makes no sense. I don't see where the curiosity comes in. You pick up some stranger who doesn't care about your ride and damages it and then stiffs you on a tip. There has to be some other reason he wants to do it other than being "curious".


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


You rich poor..... a lot of people and make over hundred thousand a year $50,000 plus in credit card debt. Dave Ramsey


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

This thread cracks me up on the daily.


----------



## Shankster (Sep 16, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't let your 'moral responsibility' affect his decision to uber. It's not an issue. Even though a six figure salary is impressive to have and tell others about, it really isn't that much in the greater scheme. So don't feel bad. Really. Would you feel bad if you owned a paid-off house in the Hollywood Hills overlooking the city and your BF still ubered? 
I don't, and neither does my gf.


----------



## MJC (Nov 7, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry you have connected to the wrong site , You need to check out

https://these-drugs-are-the-best-I-have-ever-Taken.com


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I made the equivalent of a six figure salary just in my first week of Uber. OP maybe both of you could become uber drivers and be millionaires after a few short years.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Interesting thread. People like the boyfriend could donate time and mileage to charities. Nicer experience too.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> I made the equivalent of a six figure salary just in my first week of Uber. OP maybe both of you could become uber drivers and be millionaires after a few short years.


Kidnapping for huge and successful ransoms, plus a bit of stand over can do that for a person.
New: Uber Grab -" make life-threatening money".


----------



## Larry30040 (Sep 4, 2016)

So he want's to do it, "mostly out of curiosity"? ... yes, the lure of the exotic and thrill seeking life of an uberx driver ... it can be downright intoxicating... funny though, some guys want to try porn acting for the same altruistic reasons... so when he says "he's curious"... just remember, he's laying in bed next to you thinking about it... dreaming about it... probably fantasizing about the suspense of who will be his next passenger... what will they be like?... where will he be taking them... ? ;-)


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

don't do it we have too many drivers as it is,time uber cuts back and does a hiring freeze


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Whatever money he makes from uber have him donate to a charity.


----------



## milkman (Jun 6, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I make over 100k on my day job and drive Uber 20hrs avg per week. Money is money in my opinion. Also 100k is not that much depending on where you live and life style. Matter of fact I hate when pax bring up my day job. I always get the stupid question "Don't you guys make a lot of money?" Some go as far as to ask why I drive Uber? Simple answer is I like money and don't mind working hard for extras. So to answer this question there is nothing wrong if dude wants to drive Uber for side change...


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

When you get to the end of your life you'll be wishing you used your time wiser than driving Uber.


----------



## No_water (Sep 6, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Greedy


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah I'm definitely pissed at the thesis of the OP.
UBER is not a hobby. It's life and death for the grinders.
Whoever mentioned donating time to a charity is dead on.
Go spoon soup at a soup kitchen.
Homeless are interesting people, and you won't be glomming fares from someone who actually needs a ham sammich to eat dinner.

It's IMMORAL to Uber if you make $100,000 per year or more.

Take a stand.


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I also have a college degree and a six figure income, and I drive a couple of nights a week.
> You need to get a life or do some volunteer work then. Wow Talk about no priorities.
> 
> Is it moral? I don't know, are you receiving pay for serving another person? Are you providing someone with something they want in exchange for something you want, on mutually agreed terms? That's what makes a business transaction moral. No one is owed the exclusive right to do a job in this country.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

4736353377384555736 said:


> When you get to the end of your life you'll be wishing you used your time wiser than driving Uber.


You could say that about people who spend their weekend in bars, playing video games, watching TV, trolling message boards, and so on.

At least Uber is an honest day's pay.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah I'm definitely pissed at the thesis of the OP.
> UBER is not a hobby. It's life and death for the grinders.
> Whoever mentioned donating time to a charity is dead on.
> Go spoon soup at a soup kitchen.
> ...


Yeah, this is wrong on so many levels.

And hopelessly cynical and bitter.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

Its not selfish or immoral at all, in my opinion it is actually very responsible.... I have a fulltime job that pays pretty good and when I get the chance I UBER to make some extra income. The person that told you Life is Fair lied to you. I am 50+ now and on the "Back-Nine" of life. I want to retire with little or no debt so I do not have to rely on any sort of government assistance when I do decide to "Pull the Pin" on work. Every cent I profit from UBER goes directly in my ROTH. By doing so, I am becoming more and more self reliant. Hence, less a burden on society and family when I get older. The mere notion that working MORE than you need to is somehow WRONG is utter BS.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

No_water said:


> Greedy


The single most overused and mis-used buzz word of the new millennium.


----------



## Burnsey111 (Sep 12, 2016)

What is immoral about making money, and profiting from the work your man is willing to do?


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah I'm definitely pissed at the thesis of the OP.
> UBER is not a hobby. It's life and death for the grinders.
> 
> It's IMMORAL to Uber if you make $100,000 per year or more.
> .


Why no it's immoral to be making $100,000 a year? Why do you guys pick on him for being an Uber driver?
Immoral to work ? What has happened to the world?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tenzo said:


> What has happened to the world?


The notion that _money is bad_. The idea that people who have x dollars more than I do _have too much_. _They don't need that much._ _Give it to the poor _(which, incidentally,_ includes me_).

People don't like others taking a slice of their pie, so instead of improving their effort to get a larger share, they try to deny others' the right to get their own share.

It's a dangerous path we're treading down, and the results are getting pretty ugly.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Money is great.
Uber isn't about money for a person with a 6 figure income.
It's a "lifestyle decision".
Since TNC, there's a bunch of upper middle class people who wish to "play cabbie".
Its not a bottomless pool of income, as people are finding out right now.
The dilletantes take food out of the mouths of actual. Poor grinders.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, we've already heard that rhetoric repeatedly in this thread.

If you can't find a way to make yourself competitive in the current environment, improve your abilities, or try a different environment. It's that simple.


----------



## Semyon ROZANOVICH (Sep 22, 2016)

I think if he really makes 100k and up per year its a big waste of his precious TIME with YOU!!
THERE ARE 2 COMMODITIES IN LIFE ....TIME AND MONEY. if he doesn't do it for money , then he is looking for side action with other girls. I work with Uber 3 years, and i do it because i have to. Simple as that!! Sorry , just being honest.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yeah I'm definitely pissed at the thesis of the OP.
> UBER is not a hobby. It's life and death for the grinders.
> Whoever mentioned donating time to a charity is dead on.
> Go spoon soup at a soup kitchen.
> ...


Arguably one of the most insipid comments ever posted in the history of the Internet. What if someone makes $95,000?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Im sorry but if i were making 100k a year during the week, id be spending my weekends enjoying the fruit of my labor. You only live once and you cant take excess money with you.

If your lifestyle cant be funded by 100k a year and need uber to suppliment, i just dont know what to say. As someone that is in a startup making peanuts while i build a business, 100k a year i would uninstall Uber Partner App with a quickness.

It is your life and your spare time, but i would be spending that spare time enjoying life with the family not with ungrateful strangers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

neweagle said:


> Arguably one of the most insipid comments ever posted in the history of the Internet. What if someone makes $95,000?


Splitting hairs, an internet specialty since 1996.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's IMMORAL to Uber if you make $100,000 per year or more.


Telling others how immoral they are, an internet specialty since Al Gore's dream became a reality.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This discussion is about a phenomenon known as "slumming".
Harvard kids would go to Southie bars in the 1980s, which is where the writers of "Goodwill Hunting" got the idea for the Reverse Slumming scene.

I'm going to help you guys with GREAT ideas for slumming.
So bookmark this post, it's gonna be a good one:
Day Laborer. Ole! Sharpen up your Spanish and put on your tool belt.
For this proletarian activity. You will need to be on the contractor side of the Home Depot by no later than. 05:30am. Bring tamales to make it authentic.
Dishwasher- more Espanol I'm afraid. Por favor. Giant rubber gloves required.
Port A Potty Draining Engineer. You will catch a LOT of shit on this job.
English is ok here, but I HIGHLY recommend those same rubber gloves.
But wash em before you go back to the kitchen...
Landscaper- more tamales pls.
YOU can't handle this job, we need to rake out 13 dump trucks full of mulch by noon.
Janitor- mucho Espanol. Fish condoms and gum from urinals. All day. Every day.

Enjoy your slumming experience.
Go back to The Somerset Club and tell Biff and Henry.
Before you know it, they'll be asking to borrow your heavy duty rubber gloves


----------



## TWHansen (Sep 13, 2016)

Gotta say, all in all, it's nobody's business if you do. $100k a year is just barely doing OK with an eye towards the future in this economy, and I say this as somebody accustomed to living on about $10k a year. $100k a year lets you save and invest and not get completely destroyed by a $X,000 crisis, but you're still not out of the woods. Life still takes effort, and may only occasionally feel like it's worth it. My position is different, a tortured scream in wincing pain, metaphorically speaking, from sun up to sun down with blown opportunities and debts spread before me like a quilt of burned and salted wheatfields. Like they say, your mileage may vary.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh man, I can't wait to tell all the boys back at the Harvard Club.
Dishwasher!
Fun times.


----------



## PineappleV (Sep 22, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Considering that Uber has a trip log that shows beginning point, route taken, end point, pick up times, drop off times and trip duration, all that she would need is to demand to see his trip log. GF made a joke about that one time. I pulled up my UberX log, opened another window and pulled up my Uber Taxi log, opened a third window to show the e-Mails that my cab company sends me that show meter on, meter off times as well as fare collected.
> 
> Before the days of wireless telephones' being proliferate, anyone who wanted to get hold of a driver used to call the cab company and leave a message for Driver__________, call home, call your sister, call XXX-XXXX. Often, a wife called several times during a shift if a driver did not call home. Sometimes, the driver was fooling around. He would try to tell his wife he got a really long trip. More than one wife asked to see the money (this was back before people paid cab fares with plastic)


This is very true, however all anyone really has to do is end the trip, and then make an excuse that the time unaccounted for was spent waiting on pings. I do Uber nights only, would never cheat on my husband, but if anyone really wanted to cheat there's nothing to stop them. Whether it's Uber, out of state, or being away on an "errand". If you trust him then great, but if you have doubts there's apps that can help you. But if you need the cheating apps, the relationship is already on it's way to dissolving. If he wants to do Uber, just let him do it. Can't tell a man no, especially when there's nothing wrong with it, he will resent you. If he loves you and sees it really bothers you he'll stop.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Anm_99 - Well one thing for certain...you will never look at Uber drivers the same way after posting this question on here. lol
> 
> First two replies from masked men; at least 3 or 4 arguments over who knows what; many warning you that your sig other probably has _ulterior motives; _told you have football hands....etc.
> 
> Anyhoo, welcome to UP and best of luck to you and your _maybe future_ Uber driving BF.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

Here in lies the great divide between the classes. This is a perfect example of why success is more of an attitude than anything else. It appears that the "Gold" standard at least on this forum is 100K, those above and those below. Let's say for a moment it is true, no matter how wrong the statement is let's say its true.
So here I am in the "upper financial class" of Uber Drivers. When I am not at my 100K job and not planning family time I have about 3 to 5 days shifts a month I can fill with something productive to add to my quality of life. I have chosen to UBER because I can make my own hours and contribute to my ROTH IRA ( something I can explain in another lecture if need be) so that when my wife and I retire we may have a little more money than we would had I just sat on my ass during these 3 to 5 day shifts....
What I discovered when I began UBERING is that in my area the DEMAND is stronger than the SUPPLY (another lecture on economics in order here I think). I turn on my APP and I start getting ride request, some as far away as 15 to 20 minutes. Which tells me, unless the APP is dicked up, that there is no other UBER drivers between myself and that PAX. If I am the closest and I already make 100K a year, and I am 15 minutes away, who am I stealing this money from ? The next closest POOR PERSON who may be 20 minutes away?
Bottom line is this, UBER can be profitable if your smart about it. Since I know that in my area that the DEMAND is NOT being met by RICH OR POOR I am going to take some of that business, that is JUST SITTING THERE and turn it into RETIREMENT MONEY.....
If you still think I am TAKING MONEY AWAY from POOR GRINDERS than you need to RALLY YOUR POOR GRINDER FRIENDS and GET THEM OUT THERE to fulfill the DEMAND because it AIN'T Happening in these parts. You Poor Grinders are SLIPPIN' ! Your leaving money on the table!
The day I turn on the APP and decide I could have better spent my time will be the day I quit and let the Grinders have it.... But that day has yet to come in my area...


By the way, if your a Grinder and live in the Indianapolis Area, after this weekend, for the next month or so you can have all my UBER business... I am leaving the Country on the 1st of October to go FIX something, be gone about 3 weeks and will make about 15K + Expenses. When I return I will then take 2 weeks Vacation in my RV and heading SOUTH to find me a beach somewhere.... By then we will be into Thanksgiving Season and more family time.... But after that you Grinders LOOK OUT ! I am sure somewhere between Thanksgiving and Christmas I am going to slip in there and take a couple hundred bucks from ya'll!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Except for using "your" in place of "you're" a couple times, that's a great post right there.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry, thought about becoming an English Teacher but the pay was too low and I am terrible at grammer


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a degree in English, and I wouldn't even do it myself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

renbutler said:


> The notion that _money is bad_. The idea that people who have x dollars more than I do _have too much_. _They don't need that much._ _Give it to the poor _(which, incidentally,_ includes me_).
> 
> People don't like others taking a slice of their pie, so instead of improving their effort to get a larger share, they try to deny others' the right to get their own share.
> 
> It's a dangerous path we're treading down, and the results are getting pretty ugly.


When the top 1% own more than the bottom 95%, yeah, they have too much. Unless you WANT a revolution, French style?

The income inequality in this country is obscene.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Silver Bullit said:


> Here in lies the great divide between the classes. This is a perfect example of why success is more of an attitude than anything else. It appears that the "Gold" standard at least on this forum is 100K, those above and those below. Let's say for a moment it is true, no matter how wrong the statement is let's say its true.
> So here I am in the "upper financial class" of Uber Drivers. When I am not at my 100K job and not planning family time I have about 3 to 5 days shifts a month I can fill with something productive to add to my quality of life. I have chosen to UBER because I can make my own hours and contribute to my ROTH IRA ( something I can explain in another lecture if need be) so that when my wife and I retire we may have a little more money than we would had I just sat on my ass during these 3 to 5 day shifts....
> What I discovered when I began UBERING is that in my area the DEMAND is stronger than the SUPPLY (another lecture on economics in order here I think). I turn on my APP and I start getting ride request, some as far away as 15 to 20 minutes. Which tells me, unless the APP is dicked up, that there is no other UBER drivers between myself and that PAX. If I am the closest and I already make 100K a year, and I am 15 minutes away, who am I stealing this money from ? The next closest POOR PERSON who may be 20 minutes away?
> Bottom line is this, UBER can be profitable if your smart about it. Since I know that in my area that the DEMAND is NOT being met by RICH OR POOR I am going to take some of that business, that is JUST SITTING THERE and turn it into RETIREMENT MONEY.....
> ...


Too much to read, bed time story I'll never make it to the end. I hope the good guy gets his pay 
Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

Considering the Top 2% is 450K and PLUS I do not believe there are many 1%ers driving Uber... I could be wrong.
Now 100K is in the Top 24% ... Perhaps a revolution with the Top 24%? I believe in that fight the bottom 76% is going to lose.....


Now considering that Worldwide the average wage is about $18,000 a year... Doesn't that make most of the USA in the top? hmmmmmmmm something to ponder


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> When the top 1% own more than the bottom 95%, yeah, they have too much. Unless you WANT a revolution, French style?
> 
> The income inequality in this country is obscene.


But 95% have plenty enough to live off of. Why are you so worried that people have more than you? Why does that bother you? We're already taking well over 50% of their income to redistribute to those with lower incomes. Do you not understand that personal wealth is a primary factor driving business (and job) creation?

BTW, note that the most "obscene" income inequality happens to occur in major coastal cities -- which also happen to be the most reliably blue of the bluest areas of the country


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Silver Bullit said:


> Now considering that Worldwide the average wage is about $18,000 a year... Doesn't that make most of the USA in the top? hmmmmmmmm something to ponder


Yep. What we consider "poverty" in this country is actually upper-middle class worldwide. The problem is that poverty calculations are built on a formula devised in the 1960s, and it doesn't account for widely variable cost of living in each state or region. So we will basically always consider the bottom 20% to be "in poverty," although true poverty (inability to afford basic living, food, and utilities) actually affects a far smaller fraction of the country.

I'd love for everybody to be self-sufficient, but we are NEVER going to accomplish that by restraining the wealthy. In reality, the wealthy are the job creators. I don't hate the rich because rich people have always been my employers. I also see first-hand the immense good that the wealthy do in terms of charity.

The only way to lift up the bottom is by getting government the hell out of the way. Let the true job creators do their jobs. This is where Clinton and Trump are both wrong: We don't lose jobs to Mexico (and elsewhere) because of the corporations -- those corporations leave because the government has made it so damned difficult to maintain successful corporations in the United States, with the highest corporate tax in the developed world and unsustainable regulations and costly entitlesments like the ACA.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Silver Bullit said:


> Considering the Top 2% is 450K and PLUS I do not believe there are many 1%ers driving Uber... I could be wrong.
> Now 100K is in the Top 24% ... Perhaps a revolution with the Top 24%? I believe in that fight the bottom 76% is going to lose.....
> 
> Now considering that Worldwide the average wage is about $18,000 a year... Doesn't that make most of the USA in the top? hmmmmmmmm something to ponder


Think we're gonna lose?
We have nothing TO lose, think again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Silver Bullit said:


> thought about becoming an English Teacher but the pay was too low and I am terrible at grammer





renbutler said:


> I have a degree in English, and I wouldn't even do it myself.


Hacking pays better than teaching. I have experience at both.

(I am assuming that the misspelling of "grammar" by the first quoted poster is deliberate).


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Funny, I work for a company dedicated to protecting businesses from hackers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

renbutler said:


> hackers.


......used in the older sense of the word: cab drivers.

The word is derived from Hackney, which was a maker of carriages in the horse and buggy days. Some jurisdictions still call taxicabs "hackney carriages". Hackney, actually, is still in business. It makes truck bodies, in this country, at least.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This discussion is about a phenomenon known as "slumming".
> Harvard kids would go to Southie bars in the 1980s, which is where the writers of "Goodwill Hunting" got the idea for the Reverse Slumming scene.
> 
> I'm going to help you guys with GREAT ideas for slumming.
> ...


All the jobs you mention on here are not flexible and frankly not interesting. Her BF cant wake up at 2 am and drain a port a potty, he cant come home from his 9-5 and do some landscaping....


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Silver Bullit said:


> Considering the Top 2% is 450K and PLUS I do not believe there are many 1%ers driving Uber... I could be wrong.
> Now 100K is in the Top 24% ... Perhaps a revolution with the Top 24%? I believe in that fight the bottom 76% is going to lose.....
> 
> Now considering that Worldwide the average wage is about $18,000 a year... Doesn't that make most of the USA in the top? hmmmmmmmm something to ponder


Please more, grandpa just woke up from my nap, needed more pain pills. Thanks.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

I didn't read all the replies but I bet you drive a nice decent car from making $100k a year. Why would you ever want to ruin your car for a couple hundred bucks a week? Over just several trips, them pax will put scratches, stains, and wear and tear on your nice car for sure. Not worth it to me.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

If this is about morality, then you have every right. If it's about profit and worth your energy/effort/health/stress then you probably wouldn't want to do it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

OneDay said:


> If this is about morality, then you have every right. If it's about profit and worth your energy/effort/health/stress then you probably wouldn't want to do it.


It's about getting working class kicks, man.
The same people who lived on MDMA in undergrad now want to Uber.
So ffn groovy!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

autofill said:


> I didn't read all the replies but I bet you drive a nice decent car from making $100k a year.


That's not necessarily true. I could buy a pretty nice car on my salary, but I commute with a dinged-up Elantra worth about $2000.

The vehicle I use for Uber(XL) is a 2006 Kia Sedona worth about $6000.

I'm not making $100k/year, but I scrimp and save and drive Uber so that my kids will be able to go to college and I'll be able to semi-retire with a decent lifestyle at 55.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh, I do have a nice car, a real nice car and a real nice truck too, but not for Uber. For Uber I drive an old Town and Country that I picked up second hand and do not use it for anything else. Counting the price, the repairs and everything it takes to get it Uber ready I have exactly $4014.00 invested in the car itself.....


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


If you don't need the money maybe do volunteer work instead.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Survival of the fittest.

Want to own more? Do something that pays more than delivering people or pizzas. Invest your money, stop buying "things".


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TWHansen said:


> Gotta say, all in all, it's nobody's business if you do. $100k a year is just barely doing OK with an eye towards the future in this economy, and I say this as somebody accustomed to living on about $10k a year. $100k a year lets you save and invest and not get completely destroyed by a $X,000 crisis, but you're still not out of the woods. Life still takes effort, and may only occasionally feel like it's worth it. My position is different, a tortured scream in wincing pain, metaphorically speaking, from sun up to sun down with blown opportunities and debts spread before me like a quilt of burned and salted wheatfields. Like they say, your mileage may vary.


You should try writing, with your ability to turn a phrase.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

autofill said:


> I didn't read all the replies but I bet you drive a nice decent car from making $100k a year. Why would you ever want to ruin your car for a couple hundred bucks a week? Over just several trips, them pax will put scratches, stains, and wear and tear on your nice car for sure. Not worth it to me.


Not to mention they will laugh at you for diving them in an expensive car for the price of a bus or train. uber on, lol


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


It's a free market


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


this is an amazing question, I mean, how could it be immoral? Okay, you seem oncerned, well, don't be. It's A Okay.

Hey, if you want to shovel poop for 5 bucks an hour, whose business is it but yours?
shovel away.

Sure, go for it.

But......... I would, however, make an exception if it is a small town. Average to larger towns, the pie is too big for him to be taking any food out of anyone's mouth.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> this is an amazing question, I mean, how could it be immoral? Okay, you seem oncerned, well, don't be. It's A Okay.
> 
> Hey, if you want to shovel poop for 5 bucks an hour, whose business is it but yours?
> shovel away.
> ...


This is a logical fallacy.
Crumbs are crumbs, and finite.
Get enough ants nibbling at crumbs eventually no one eats well.

This is why medallions were limited.
Eventually, and that will be soon, TNC ridership will max out but that won't stop Travis from recruiting ants.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Beur said:


> Someone has a side piece.


That's what I'm thinking too. Uber allows for a lot of unsupervised time away from watchful eyes.
"Trust, but verify"!


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Totally this.
> Why would a successful professional want to leave the woman he loves after working a full time job, just to turn his car into a toilet for almost no money?


There are other ways to drive besides "after hours," I drive exclusively to and from work exclusively using the destination filter in each direction. So every commute, one of two things happen: either I drive a few miles and minutes above those I would drive anyway, and get paid for it, or I get no rides, and write off the mileage because I was in Period 1 the entire time. Either way, I'm turning a fixed expense (the vehicle expenses associated with my commute) into an income-producing asset, with very little extra wear-and-tear on my car, and more importantly, little extra time away from my non-work life.

Six-figures or not, it's simply a smart way to offset vehicle expenses. Not sure how that's immoral but whatever.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is a logical fallacy.
> Crumbs are crumbs, and finite.
> Get enough ants nibbling at crumbs eventually no one eats well.
> 
> ...


This is funny. Not too long ago, you stated that anyone making over $100k shouldn't drive. When I replied asking about someone making $95,000, your answer was "splitting hairs, an internet specialty since 1996." Apparently you're good at it too. If "crumbs are crumbs," no matter how many there are in a huge urban market, then where is the bright income line below which you don't have a problem? $95,000? $80,000? $60,000? $43127.87?


----------



## Nyc Uber Lady (Sep 25, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I dont suggest you put the miles on such a vehicle. You will be payed regualr Uber X fares. Definitely not worth the amount of gas you will be spending. It will be like giving free rides!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is a logical fallacy.
> Crumbs are crumbs, and finite.
> Get enough ants nibbling at crumbs eventually no one eats well.
> 
> ...


Actually, morals has nothing to do with it, if you're legally allowed to drive for uber then drive. Why burden yourself with this kind of question? It would be like experiencing anxiety over killing a fly, I mean, come on!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

renbutler said:


> You could say that about people who spend their weekend in bars, playing video games, watching TV, trolling message boards, and so on.
> 
> At least Uber is an honest day's pay.


Do Uber and honest even belong in the same sentence???


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Do Uber and honest even belong in the same sentence???


Not when you're talking about the company. But if we're talking about drivers who are trying to use Uber to supplement/create an income? Sure it does.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> In the first grade when your teacher asked what do you want to be when you grow up mr butler? You said cab driver?


Did you?


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


$200k isn't enough in southern California considering million dollar starter homes and or high cost of rent.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberfraud said:


> $200k isn't enough in southern California considering million dollar starter homes and or high cost of rent.


Right.
So why do people Uber at 1970s taxi meter rates?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Right.
> So why do people Uber at 1970s taxi meter rates?


At least Harry Chapin got handed $20 for a $2.50 fare & got told to keep the change, around that decade.
Maybe the current crop of drivers is hoping for an encore of that.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> The truth is, Some girl is going to try rape him then claim sexual assault if he turns her down.
> 
> I'm ugly as sin. I still get invited out for drinks /in for nightcap/ threesomes with married couples {this one was last night} & straight up molested by girls I would never have a chance with.


I imagine part of that is with the bar routes at the late hours of the night? I've done my Saturday/Sunday 6 - 9 a.m. at the airport, Brickell, Coral Gables, and Key Biscayne route and had nothing crazy. No drunks, no one looking to fight. Just a tired passenger or two arriving real early from a long flight and then some early birds needing some basic rides.

The Key Biscayne ride was actually strange. I got the request, was sent to the wrong address, waited about 8 minutes (it was that or head home so I waited extra), the friend calls me saying it's her account but my pax is borrowing it. After we realize that they gave me the wrong address, I pick her up - a really pretty thin blonde in a black minidress at 8:30 a.m. standing outside a Key Biscayne mansion. No ID, no purse, no one with her - just her and her dress. She gives me the address to another upscale area and as we go along, she states that she hasn't slept all night and is going out for a boat ride in an hour with some friends. As we get down the street from the location, I ask her if she can verify if it was on the left or right of the street. She didn't know and she was not drunk or high. So I assume she didn't live there either. The GPS cleared up again and we get to her location. I hope I'm wrong but this felt like some crazy "walk of shame" route she was on. But there was no flirtation or anything like that (and I don't intend for there to be with any of my passengers.

For those of you that are Christians (I am Catholic myself), please include her in your prayers. She just seemed really young and just lost or caught up in something beyond her ability to manage.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I imagine part of that is with the bar routes at the late hours of the night? I've done my Saturday/Sunday 6 - 9 a.m. at the airport, Brickell, Coral Gables, and Key Biscayne route and had nothing crazy. No drunks, no one looking to fight. Just a tired passenger or two arriving real early from a long flight and then some early birds needing some basic rides.
> 
> The Key Biscayne ride was actually strange. I got the request, was sent to the wrong address, waited about 8 minutes (it was that or head home so I waited extra), the friend calls me saying it's her account but my pax is borrowing it. After we realize that they gave me the wrong address, I pick her up - a really pretty thin blonde in a black minidress at 8:30 a.m. standing outside a Key Biscayne mansion. No ID, no purse, no one with her - just her and her dress. She gives me the address to another upscale area and as we go along, she states that she hasn't slept all night and is going out for a boat ride in an hour with some friends. As we get down the street from the location, I ask her if she can verify if it was on the left or right of the street. She didn't know and she was not drunk or high. So I assume she didn't live there either. The GPS cleared up again and we get to her location. I hope I'm wrong but this felt like some crazy "walk of shame" route she was on. But there was no flirtation or anything like that (and I don't intend for there to be with any of my passengers.
> 
> For those of you that are Christians (I am Catholic myself), please include her in your prayers. She just seemed really young and just lost or caught up in something beyond her ability to manage.


Sounds like she might have been going from one "job" to another, if you know what I mean. Or perhaps that is what you mean?

Obviously, I've never met her, but the _situation_ sure makes me think of that.

And, indeed, I would still pray for her.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberdude1267 said:


> I imagine part of that is with the bar routes at the late hours of the night? I've done my Saturday/Sunday 6 - 9 a.m. at the airport, Brickell, Coral Gables, and Key Biscayne route and had nothing crazy. No drunks, no one looking to fight. Just a tired passenger or two arriving real early from a long flight and then some early birds needing some basic rides.
> 
> The Key Biscayne ride was actually strange. I got the request, was sent to the wrong address, waited about 8 minutes (it was that or head home so I waited extra), the friend calls me saying it's her account but my pax is borrowing it. After we realize that they gave me the wrong address, I pick her up - a really pretty thin blonde in a black minidress at 8:30 a.m. standing outside a Key Biscayne mansion. No ID, no purse, no one with her - just her and her dress. She gives me the address to another upscale area and as we go along, she states that she hasn't slept all night and is going out for a boat ride in an hour with some friends. As we get down the street from the location, I ask her if she can verify if it was on the left or right of the street. She didn't know and she was not drunk or high. So I assume she didn't live there either. The GPS cleared up again and we get to her location. I hope I'm wrong but this felt like some crazy "walk of shame" route she was on. But there was no flirtation or anything like that (and I don't intend for there to be with any of my passengers.
> 
> For those of you that are Christians (I am Catholic myself), please include her in your prayers. She just seemed really young and just lost or caught up in something beyond her ability to manage.


Drive nightshift a few more years and you will be up to your neck in Transexual Vietnamese Dragqueen Hookers.
I might have a few lying around if you want to borrow one for reference...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That's not necessarily true. I could buy a pretty nice car on my salary, but I commute with a dinged-up Elantra worth about $2000.
> 
> The vehicle I use for Uber(XL) is a 2006 Kia Sedona worth about $6000.
> 
> I'm not making $100k/year, but I scrimp and save and drive Uber so that my kids will be able to go to college and I'll be able to semi-retire with a decent lifestyle at 55.


Hopefully... Have you seen the projected cost of college in 15 years?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Hopefully... Have you seen the projected cost of college in 15 years?


I'm not giving my kids a full ride. I'll pay for in-state public tuition and room/board. I expect them to pay for their own cost of living, books, fees, etc. And if they want to upgrade to private and/or out-of-state schooling, they'd better get a job and/or scholarships.

College is easily one of the most overpriced wastes of money today. I say that even as a college graduate. It can be a positive experience that opens many doors, but the truly worthy aspects of college are just a fraction of what you pay for, and are available at most schools that aren't outrageously expensive.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

renbutler said:


> I'm not giving my kids a full ride. I'll pay for in-state public tuition and room/board. I expect them to pay for their own cost of living, books, fees, etc. And if they want to upgrade to private and/or out-of-state schooling, they'd better get a job and/or scholarships.
> 
> College is easily one of the most overpriced wastes of money today. I say that even as a college graduate. It can be a positive experience that opens many doors, but the truly worthy aspects of college are just a fraction of what you pay for, and are available at most schools that aren't outrageously expensive.


Agreed really depends what you study. I did communications. But where I live computer science folks are getting six figure entry level jobs with Amazon.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I am in a similar moral dilemma. I am "early retired" and take advantage of Medicaid, and even SNAP from time to time, and feel that if I worked some general labor job (i.e., a job that anyone could do, not something that requires an education like for former career of being a programmer), I could be taking away a job from someone who really could use the cash more than I (I live frugally and have a nice, fat IRA that I can bleed cash out from, so I don't need to work).

Now as for someone having a full-time job - especially earning $100K or $55K/yr - and doing Uber on the side, I wonder that if even on a gross income term whether Uber would be as renumerative as those jobs, especially the $100K one I don't think anyone is clearing a net $50/hr on Uber, once everything (i.e., Uber cut, fuel, depreciation, etc.) is factored in. And that Uber money would be taxed at the marginal income tax rate, plus 15.3% FICA instead of half of that as is per W2 income.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> I'm a full-time professional writer. Have been for 18 years now. I drive Uber for about two hours a week, tops.
> 
> Thanks for your interest, but I think your snark backfired on you.


How much of your writing gig is writing for über?


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> I am in a similar moral dilemma. I am "early retired" and take advantage of Medicaid, and even SNAP from time to time, and feel that if I worked some general labor job (i.e., a job that anyone could do, not something that requires an education like for former career of being a programmer), I could be taking away a job from someone who really could use the cash more than I (I live frugally and have a nice, fat IRA that I can bleed cash out from, so I don't need to work).
> 
> Now as for someone having a full-time job - especially earning $100K or $55K/yr - and doing Uber on the side, I wonder that if even on a gross income term whether Uber would be as renumerative as those jobs, especially the $100K one I don't think anyone is clearing a net $50/hr on Uber, once everything (i.e., Uber cut, fuel, depreciation, etc.) is factored in. And that Uber money would be taxed at the marginal income tax rate, plus 15.3% FICA instead of half of that as is per W2 income.


Paper route, donate plasma, panhandling and truck gardening are more satisfying activities.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

renbutler said:


> Average.
> 
> I mean, you do know what the word means, right?
> 
> I'm starting to think you don't.


Yes, do you? So, ON AVERAGE expenses are $1.08 per paid mile while pay SELDOM is. All better? Do you really think many drivers only have 25% of that figure? Only if they ignore depreciation, deferred maintenance and the cost to replace the vehicle.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The truth will set you free.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yes, do you? So, ON AVERAGE expenses are $1.08 per paid mile while pay SELDOM is. All better? Do you really think many drivers only have 25% of that figure? Only if they ignore depreciation, deferred maintenance and the cost to replace the vehicle.


You are making the fatal error of assuming that cars used for ride sharing represent an accurate cross section of vehicles.

However, in _reality _(a key word often lost here), there are far more Priuses than Avalanches in the ride sharing world.

In other words, and this is something you can certainly start acknowledging, the average _ride sharing car_ is not the same thing as_ the average vehicle._

Glad I can clear that up. Now you are armed with important knowledge.

_Use it._


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> How much of your writing gig is writing for über?


über?

Zero, which is the same amount as for Uber.

It's always been folly to assume that people who disagree with you must be _paid_ to disagree with you. Some groups pay protesters to break windows and mug for the camera to sell a cause. But, sorry, not everybody does it that way, guy. You'll just have to deal with the fact that GASP! some people actually legitimately see things different than you do.

So you're going to have to come out of your safe space, take off your fuzzy jammies and put on your big boy pants, and start dealing with the real world...


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

chris1966 said:


> I think you are right with this statement. There truly are drivers that really need this income, and with so many new drivers it is taking away from them bit by bit.
> 
> So my opinion, he doesn't need the money, don't drive. Leave it to the person who struggles to put food are their table.


Won't really make a difference.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> über?
> 
> Zero, which is the same amount as for Uber.
> 
> ...


It's hard to believe someone as zealous as you is doing this simply because he appreciates the the $7 an hour compensation he receives after paying expenses, taxes for the privilege of helping Travis rule the world on the backs of the uneducated individuals he exploits.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Comrades, unite!



Really, I've gone somewhere, and apparently you haven't, and that tends to make some people in your situation lash out.

But mocking me futilely isn't going to make your life any better. Only you can do that.

Go.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Comrades, unite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've achieved.
Then you take 3 giant steps backwards Everytime you log in to Uber or Lyft.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

That's entirely for me to decide.

I've made slightly over $1000 in real-world profits (revenue minus real-world expenses, including depreciation) this calendar year, by taking just 87 surge or XL rides, for a couple hours a week, when I wouldn't have been doing anything else fun or productive, or getting somebody else to subsidize my travels when I was headed in that direction anyway.

That's $1000 closer to retirement, or $1000 toward the kids' college, that I wouldn't have had before. Working on my own schedule and meeting some nice people.

Hate the concept all you want, but speak for yourself.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Comrades, unite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're eminently mockable and if you're doing this for free, all the more so.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> You're eminently mockable ...




That might mean something coming from _anybody_ else other than you.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> That might mean something coming from _anybody_ else other than you.


But I'm not shilling for Über for free.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Shill. Another overused buzzword.

I've posted many a complaint about Uber (the correct spelling, by the way).

For example, I wouldn't dare drive at the current non-surge UberX rate. And their customer support is the worst I've ever seen. 

I could add more, but I don't have to prove myself to you or anybody else.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Shill. Another overused buzzword.
> 
> I've posted many a complaint about Uber (the correct spelling, by the way).
> 
> ...


Ok, you're employed by Über's marketing department.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Blahgard: Master Of The Non Sequitur!

Time to grow up and accept that people don't have to be paid to see things differently than you do.

Seriously, kid.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

renbutler said:


> You are making the fatal error of assuming that cars used for ride sharing represent an accurate cross section of vehicles.
> 
> However, in _reality _(a key word often lost here), there are far more Priuses than Avalanches in the ride sharing world.
> 
> ...


I've asked you before and will again: Don't respond to my comments. Your points are invalid. "A bigger percentage are Prius". I hardly ever see Prius and gas savings is mostly eaten up by their incredible price tag so there's little savings there.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I've asked you before and will again: Don't respond to my comments.


Doesn't sound like "asking" to me. 

BTW, you aren't the moderator. Have a little respect. Put me on ignore if you don't feel like you can keep up with me.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I've asked you before and will again: Don't respond to my comments. Your points are invalid. "A bigger percentage are Prius". I hardly ever see Prius and gas savings is mostly eaten up by their incredible price tag so there's little savings there.


Price tag depends on the Prius. I got mine, after taxes and fees, $22,650. Getting 50-60 mpg, gas tank fills for $12-18 depending on price. I went from using an avg $260 a week in gas in my Escape to using an avg $50 a week in gas.

Don't know where you are, but in mine Prius is very popular for Uber and taxi.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Price tag depends on the Prius. I got mine, after taxes and fees, $22,650. Getting 50-60 mpg, gas tank fills for $12-18 depending on price. I went from using an avg $260 a week in gas in my Escape to using an avg $50 a week in gas.
> 
> Don't know where you are, but in mine Prius is very popular for Uber and taxi.


Careful! Only he is allowed to challenge other posters like that!

Beware his wrath!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Careful! Only he is allowed to challenge other posters like that!
> 
> Beware his wrath!


I'll just sing to him until he goes to sleep.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


He can see first-hand what all of us Minimum Wage Slaves have to go through to make ends meet. I think it's a very good idea!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

I think something like 25% of all uber drivers are part time college educated. That doesn't mean they all make a lot or that it is morally responsible though.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm a mechanical engineer, my wife is a teaching specialist, we make a very comfortable 6-figures, not that we are rich after bills, not even close.

Now, I quit my last job and I Ubered until I started my current job. I decided to keep working as an Uber/Lyft driver, but mostly because I have a 25mi drive to work. I set aside an extra 30min each way and make about $30/day, 100% destination filter, on a trip I'm already making. If I'm bored, I drive longer.

I see no wrong in wanting to make extra money. In about 2 days, I've paid my gas for the week, anything over that is money in my pocket. 

Also, don't be concerned about being competition for people who need it more. Uber is a unique ecosystem, more drivers beget more passengers. You get shorter pickup times, platform sustainability, and more profitability for everyone. Where I live Uber has 3x more drivers than Lyft, but yet Uber keeps me just as busy, if not more busy, and the trips are way more profitable because I'm not getting requests from 10 miles away.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I took home 93k last year..uber away


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


Do it for the tax write off


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Do it for the tax write off


Shit, I forgot to even mention that. Holy crap is Uber/Lyft a great tax write-off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jsaxophone said:


> Shit, I forgot to even mention that. Holy crap is Uber/Lyft a great tax write-off.


57 cents a mile.
Pizza delivery also.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Stay ahead in the game of life.
Always take easy money when it’s on offer.
There’ll be times later on in life when it won’t be so easy to come by....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 57 cents a mile.
> Pizza delivery also.


Not as good


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Not as good


Free Pizza



Lowestformofwit said:


> Stay ahead in the game of life.
> Always take easy money when it's on offer.
> There'll be times later on in life when it won't be so easy to come by....


That DOES NOT just apply to Money. . .

" I Regret , Nothing "!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Free Pizza
> 
> That DOES NOT just apply to Money. . .
> 
> " I Regret , Nothing "!


When I think of all the vagina I never turned down.... sigh..... those 12 kids need clothes, back to work for me


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"Get It While You Can"- Big Brother & the Holding Company.( a.k.a.- Janis Joplin)


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> "Get It While You Can"- Big Brother & the Holding Company.( a.k.a.- Janis Joplin)


That theory didn't end up working out too well for her, long term.
Was great while she lasted, though!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer, my wife is a teaching specialist, we make a very comfortable 6-figures, not that we are rich after bills, not even close.
> 
> Now, I quit my last job and I Ubered until I started my current job. I decided to keep working as an Uber/Lyft driver, but mostly because I have a 25mi drive to work. I set aside an extra 30min each way and make about $30/day, 100% destination filter, on a trip I'm already making. If I'm bored, I drive longer.
> 
> ...


I think your way of doing rideshare makes the most sense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> That theory didn't end up working out too well for her, long term.
> Was great while she lasted, though!


They always Know
Whether they realise it or not.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> "Get It While You Can"- Big Brother & the Holding Company.( a.k.a.- Janis Joplin)


The guitarist forgot how to play.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The guitarist forgot how to play.


She would be 75 nowadays . . .if she had made it


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


He wants to do it to meet girls Uber new dating app If not then let him do it He will quit after his 1st weekend if he dont need the money
UPDATE After I posted this I saw she started this thread in 2016 lol Why is this still going Becuase shes hot ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> She would be 75 nowadays . . .if she had made it


Back in the day, I could never imagine an "old" Hendrix, Joplin, Morrison, (insert other names).
Could any of you - those of a 'certain age'?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Such is life. Youngsters are afraid because they know they're not going to live forever; oldsters are relieved that they won't have to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Back in the day, I could never imagine an "old" Hendrix, Joplin, Morrison, (insert other names).
> Could any of you - those of a 'certain age'?


Rolling Stones is on tour.

Keith Richards may outlive the sun.
.but hey, i like it.
I know, its only rock and roll.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm not quiet at 100k yet but close enough at my day job that Ubering just doesnt appeal to me. I'd rather enjoy my free time. What good is another 20k a year driving part time if I'm always working and not able to enjoy the fruits of my labor?


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Old thread...but two words for the OP regarding the salaries of her boyfriend and her:

LIAR

FILT


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Back in the day, I could never imagine an "old" Hendrix, Joplin, Morrison, (insert other names).
> Could any of you - those of a 'certain age'?


Hendrix would have matured as well as his music. Morrison was fated to burn up on re-entry. Janice also had no future.
I think I miss SRV the most.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hendrix would have matured as well as his music. Morrison was fated to burn up on re-entry. Janice also had no future.
> I think I miss SRV the most.


SRV's loss was particularly hard, not being self-inflicted. The others above - pretty much a fait accompli.
John Mayall's take on Jimi's death:




Not sure about the "accidental" bit.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I am making close to that working at the casinos in Atlantic City and Las Vegas. I have a car in each place and two Uber accounts so I could do Uber in both places. 
Yet I still do Uber because I would otherwise be bored most of the time.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I am making close to that working at the casinos in Atlantic City and Las Vegas. Yet I still do Uber because I would otherwise be bored most of the time.


And why not?
It's different when you're not financially dependent on a form of work, and do it as just a paid time filler.
But when you're dependent on, perhaps desperate about, a job that starts to own your life and time, for disappointing financial returns, the situation isn't so rosy.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


DITTO THAT. But, true, $100k today doesn't really buy that much. That's base pay in Los Angeles. Certainly not considered 'well off' by any measure.



drexl_s said:


> Uber needs drivers, especially drivers that want to drive versus need to drive. Wait times for riders are still too long and hence a need for a lot more drivers. And he will for sure get an experience on humanity. I have met only two people, one young man and one woman, that I thought, everything about them is what is good to be human; the rest, makes you ashamed. It is an experience that everyone should partake, just like everyone should be a waiter. So let him do it. And here is some unsolicited advice/personal comments: I am in same situation as you, do not need this job, but I personally just love it. I am in finance, sit behind a computer all day, day ends, take care of the kids, spend time with wife, and everyone goes to bed around 9:30pm. Now I have a choice to make, watch tv, play video games, or do uber. I do uber, better time spent making some extra cash. Now, he will say same thing as I was saying my first three days, what the heck am I doing this for, my time is worth a lot more than $20 or $3.75 after 20 mins driving, and he will want to quit. Which, I almost did, has it not for the 100 rides for 1k bonus. He will then just have to set goals, to overcome the fact that it pays less than his day job, and driving selfish-unappreciative strangers. I made a goal of five trips a night. After a week, I got used to this gig, and now; I can't stop driving at 4am. Most important though, make sure this does not take time away from you two, already working full time and doing this, will take time away from you and you need to be ok with it. I do nights as it has the least impact on family. But, I see my health going bad due to lack of sleep, I only sleep 4 hours a day. I try to catch up on weekends. Oh, another item, people joke about getting away from you, lol, sure I joke with pax, yeah, perfect gig to get away from screaming kids and wife; but, he will be busy driving and worrying about drunk people not vomiting in his car. Don't misunderstand me, this gig does give him an opportunity to be bad boyfriend/husband, but if you don't trust him, then that is a different thread for you.


*
Only issue is that UBERx Drivers only NET, after expenses, $7.46/hr. max. Sad but true. *


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Driver Ed said:


> *Only issue is that UBERx Drivers only NET, after expenses, $7.46/hr. max. Sad but true. *


Untrue. You really can't make blanket statements about rideshare earnings. What's true in one market, may not be in another. Same with OPs $100k salary. That's not a kings ransom in the SF Bay Area. But here in Reno NV, that's F U money!


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Anm_99 said:


> All good stuff, thanks. I trust him for sure, he's not the dishonest type. If he really needed to go get ass on the side then he wouldn't need to use uber as an excuse - he travels out of state several times a month for work. It's nice to hear your side of it and your life working full time - we have great communication and no kids, i.e. Lots of extra time, so I don't worry that ubering would hit our relationship at all but it's good to be aware.


Wow what a humble, classy, and mature response. Seriously. (claps hands)


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

It doesn't matter how much you make, it matters what you spend. Plenty of people making six figures or close to it are flat broke. 

Uber can be fun! You meet lots of interesting people and have great conversations. 

I don't see any moral problem here. I can't imagine a part time driver is going to impact a full time vet. Theyll probably be taking the pings that a vet would ignore anyway right?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Jeep Wrangler is the worst car choice for Uber.
2. Your boyfriend will quit in a couple of days and appreciate his 100k salary.
3. He would look back at this moment and say to himself "WTF was I thinking".


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Make sure you only drive the 1am - 3 am hours for the full uber experience.


* giggles *

...then realizes I do this.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


First thing that came to my mind...


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Please do, and take all the no surge min fare rides, so that those of us who need the money can stop losing money on trips.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


The best part about this post is the 69 likes it has at the time of this quote.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

meh old thread


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

babaganoosh said:


> Lol, really ? More likely he's looking for a cover to be away from home without suspicion. If he doesn't already have something on the side, he's definitely thinking about getting some.


Bingo!!


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Scott.Sul said:


> The best part about this post is the 69 likes it has at the time of this quote.


I don't think that's the only "69ing" that will be happening.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Yeah but the app shows mileage/time activity, so this would be a pretty easy tell if he wasn't out driving.


He can have the app on beside the bed as he screws his side girlfriend. Pings can come in left and right and it will look on the log like he's working his heart out or sitting in a parking lot waiting for his next ping as his ping of another kind occurs.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


I work full-time and make a decent wage however, I have zero guilt driving Uber. First and foremost, if I had a moral obligation to other drivers and riders, I would be sharing every tip and trick I have and doing free rides.

The sad reality is that majority of the drivers do not make decent money due to the low rates. However, the rates are low due to these drivers willing to drive at these rates set by Uber. Uber preys upon desperate people. It utterly depressing when you see drivers chasing quests, bonuses that amount to chump change and results in a operating at a loss.

The moral obligation thought process is like owning a very profitable company that makes, let's say, 1 million dollars a year, but your competitors are going out of business or only making 500K, then turning away or giving away business because your competitors need the money more.

This is coming from someone that puts in 40+ hours a week at his real job and another 20-30 hours on Uber. Then add my family to the mix. My goal is the fast track my retirement with the residual 30k+ a year I am making on Uber.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Old thread...but two words for the OP regarding the salaries of her boyfriend and her:
> 
> LIAR
> 
> FILT


Yep. If you have money, you don't need to talk about money.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> * giggles *
> 
> ...then realizes I do this.


It's the time most likely to get obnoxious drunks, sick drunks, etc.

It's also one of the more lucrative times to drive (on Friday and Saturday nights), and also when you'll have more fun passengers that will provide hilarious stories for a long time to come!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you’ve already made $100k in some markets such as SF you better Uber on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its a good tax writeoff.
If you have no other business.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

The person who started this in 2016 disappeared one day later. I wonder how it went?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Anm_99 said:


> My boyfriend makes a six figure salary....I make 55k, we are very lucky and well off. He wants to become an uber driver mostly out of curiosity, and during bad weather since we own a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> I worry that this isn't morally responsible. I feel that many drivers depend on uber and need the money much more than he does. His argument is that he is driving infrequently enough and that there is a demand for drivers anyway so it makes little difference. What's your opinion?
> 
> Thanks!


It's completely moral if you live in NYC or San Francisco


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> I don't think that's the only "69ing" that will be happening.
> 
> He can have the app on beside the bed as he screws his side girlfriend. Pings can come in left and right and it will look on the log like he's working his heart out or sitting in a parking lot waiting for his next ping as his ping of another kind occurs.


Brings new meaning to the phrase "Your Uber has arrived."


----------

